# 7 yr old male GR needs new home (BC Canada)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try emailing the poster the contact information for Canada Golden rescue:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I did that right away.
Thanks MyLissyK.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that rescue does not extend to BC. Email them the contact info for GRCBC: Rehoming a Golden. 

If the dog is a nice dog I think it will find a home very quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful boy*

I just emld. the CanadianGolden Ret. Club in BC,[email protected] -Please email other rescues too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful. Fingers crossed he finds a terrific home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jerseygirl*

Jerseygirl

Can you attach the link where you saw this boy?

I want to send it to the Canadian Golden Ret. Clus of BC rescue.

Can you email it to this email address?
[email protected]


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I emailed them the Kijiji ad Karen. Thanks!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

If for any reason they can't take him I bet Angels in Merritt can take him.
I'll wait to see what the owner has to say.
I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JerseyGril*

Jerseygirl

Thanks for sending them the link and let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Goldens in rescue are highly sought after in BC so I'm sure he'll have no problems finding a terrific home. Wish I could take him. Always wanted a red one.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Nothing from the rescue yet. They put his ad up again on the 11th and again earlier this morning.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I emailed GRCBC again. If I don't hear anything before tomorrow I will phone them tomorrow.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Just received a response from GRCBC:

_'Thank you for your concern about this dog. _
_I sent an email offering the owner help with placement. If the owner is willing to provide information about the dog, and have him assessed, then I can see if we have an adoption applicant who would be suitable. That's all I can do I'm afraid as we don't have the resources to be a full "rescue" organization.'

_I haven't heard from the owner yet. Let's hope the can work something out together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grcbc*

GRCBC REALLY follows through-I hope the owner contacts them for the sake of this sweet Golden!
JerseyGirl: That is great you will call if you don't hear back.

JerseyGirl: I found this other ad for him, too posted 22 hrs. ago, looks like they haven't found anyone for him
http://kamloops.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=261310404
The key is though they have to be willing to give him to a rescue


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Follow up on Tucker:

http://www.facebook.com/kamloopsanimalcontrol#!/photo.php?fbid=171798719538618&set=a.168637229854767.54512.168613859857104&theater

Tucker was brought to Animal Control and is now adopted.
Glad it ended well. Don't understand the route they took though...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How wonderful!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This was in the comment section:

"I saw Tucker yesturday at the Vet..His new owners brought him there for a check up and shots!!! He was adopted to a wonderful older couple in Kamloops!!! He looked soo happy!! 
March 20 at 2:40am"

So happy for Tucker. May he wave a wonderful life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

So happy Tucker was adopted and thank you for posting him here.
Sometimes the rescues don't answer, but rescue the dog anyway!!


----------

